
Show HN: Unrestricted Browsing on Instagram Without Account - pkacprzak
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unrestricted-browsing-on/elocmjpkfaehlkgfcadnaeafnnebcclb
======
rolling_roland
Thanks for this. I'm such a chronic lurker that even though I've browsed HN
for years I only today made an account, so needless to say this really
scratches my itch. I really hate that instagram popup.

------
pssflops
Scrolled down someone's random page with this extension and the browser tab
froze and stopped accepting input (mouse & keyboard). Without any technical
explanation I would say this is just removing the overlay and does not
accomplish what it states.

~~~
pkacprzak
I tried to locate the issue and think I found it. I updated the extension to
version 0.0.2. Could you please check if the new version helps with the issue
you had?

